# Ridicule



## justjukka

I have never studied Latin, but I would like to use the language in the title of my paper.  I'm going off of Pope John Paul II's "Sollicitudo Rei Socialis", so I'm looking for "Sollicitudo Rei [insert word for _ridicule_]".

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
You cannot use use "ridicula", because it does not mean "ridicule", it means "funny".
But you can use "deridicula", which means "ridicule", and is still recognisable.
There are other options, such as "comica", but it is not recognisable by someone who does not knwo latin.


----------



## justjukka

What would the rough translation of "deridicula" be?


----------



## Cagey

Fred C suggested _deridicula _because it means what the English word "ridiculous" means; that would be its translation.

I think it is a good suggestion.  However, to follow pattern of the original, the Latin form here would be "_deridiculae_.'

Literally _Sollicitudo Rei Deridiculae_ would mean "Concern [care] for a ridiculous [laughable] matter".


----------



## Fred_C

Oh.
I thought you meant : "Ridiculous care for the (social) matter". That is why I said "deridicula".


----------



## Cagey

Fred_C said:


> Oh.
> I thought you meant : "Ridiculous care for the (social) matter". That is why I said "deridicula".



You may be right, of course. 

I was following what I took to be the structure of model.  Possibly the rozax has turned in her paper already. If not, maybe she will tell us which meaning she had in mind.


----------



## justjukka

Thank you!  You have definitely helped with my paper.  Happy holidays to you both.


----------

